# Canister filter intake/output position, does it matter?



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I ordered my first canister. The reviews say that the hard plumbing isn't the best so I'll probably be DIYing something. Probably some makeshift pvc lily pipes because I don't care if they are clear and I'm not paying the stupid prices for glassware. Anyways, does it matter how deep into the tank the intake tube is? Output? I was thinking of playing with the intake to keep it close to the surface so that it would pull in water from the surface to keep the film off my water but if putting the intake further down is better, I'd rather do what's better.


----------



## Lucille (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't know how to answer your question about intake position. But I did want to mention that there are online places such as Etsy where artists congregate and sell their wares, and many are very amenable to custom orders. 

It might be that if you talk to glassware artist/makers they might make lilies for you for a not-stupid but fair-to-them price.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

> I was thinking of playing with the intake to keep it close to the surface so that it would pull in water from the surface to keep the film off my water but if putting the intake further down is better, I'd rather do what's better.


if you get the intake too close to the surface you will end up sucking too much air into your filter and it will either cause the filter to quit filtering (and eventually if it runs too long could cause it to burn up the pump) or if it dosnt make it quit filtering it will constantly shoot out bubbles into the tank. they make a surface skimmer that is made for canister filters, check around online they are pretty cheap like $10. or you can always diy you an overflow for the intake tube to sit in so that it skims the surface i made one for my reef tank, but i really need to make a bigger overflow box because the slightest bit of water evaporation and it starts sucking air into the intake. i can send you pics tomorrow of mine if you want.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Might be worth a shot. I admit, the glass pipes look great, but I am not willing to pay more for an intake and output pipe than my whole filter cost. If I was setting up an ADA tank, maybe, but not for my Petco $1 a gallon 40B tank...lol


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Surface-Skimmer-canister-power-filters/dp/B00176MUKY

here is the one im talking about.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

scream-aim-fire said:


> if you get the intake too close to the surface you will end up sucking too much air into your filter and it will either cause the filter to quit filtering (and eventually if it runs too long could cause it to burn up the pump) or if it dosnt make it quit filtering it will constantly shoot out bubbles into the thank. they make a surface skimmer that is made for canister filters, check around online they are pretty cheap like $10. or you can always diy you an overflow for the intake tube to sit in so that it skims the surface i made one for my reef tank, but i really need to make a bigger overflow box because the slightest bit of water evaporation and it starts sucking air into the intake. i can send you pics tomorrow of mine if you want.


Yeah, that's why I would try to tweak it so it didn't suck air. The filter actually comes with a surface skimmer attachment. I may endup using the intake portion of the filter but I'd still like to do a lily pipe style output rather than the spray bar that comes with the filter.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

Nubster said:


> Yeah, that's why I would try to tweak it so it didn't suck air. The filter actually comes with a surface skimmer attachment. I may endup using the intake portion of the filter but I'd still like to do a lily pipe style output rather than the spray bar that comes with the filter.


i made a return for my old canister filter let me see if i can find the pics.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

it is over in the left rear corner of the tank, and on the right rear corner is the intake that i made, think it was all 1" pvc or 1 1/2" i cant remember


----------

